# Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2015)

*Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Hallo,

gibt es noch ein Betriebssystem, was flott und zuverlässig auf meinem uralten Ersatz-PC mit Pentium4-540 (3,2 GHz mit Hyperthreading) und 4 GB RAM (wovon leider nur ca. 3 GB Nutzbar sind, weil die CPU ja nur 32 bitig ist!)?

Mal ganz naiv gefragt, kann man nicht z.B. Android 4.4.4 oder 5 auf sowas installieren?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## looone $tar (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Andoid ist ein mobiler ableger von linux und den wirst du nicht auf einem desktop system zu laufen bekommen ( zumindest soweit mir bekannt) . Je nachdem was du mit dem pc machen willst würde ich dir ein ubuntu oder xubuntu (noch performanceschonenderer windowmanger xfc ansonsten dasselbe linux wie ubuntu) empfehlen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Ich würde ein Linux wie Lubuntu empfehlen. Android läuft wenn dann deutlich langsamer, da es Emuliert werden muss.


----------



## norse (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

wenn du umbedingt android haben magst:
Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86


----------



## Jimini (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Ich würde mal vermuten, dass du jede Linux-Distribution gut auf diesem System nutzen kannst. 3,2GHz sind ja nicht unbedingt wenig, und 4GB sind ebenfalls mehr als ausreichend.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Memphys (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Wenn du noch ne Lizenz über hast nimm einfach Windows 7 - das hab ich letztens auf nem Uralt-Mobil-AMD mit einem Kern (1,7GHz) und 2GB RAM installiert und es lief sogar ganz annehmbar... auf dem Pentium sollte das super laufen, hatte ich glaub ich in einem Praktikum auch mal sonen Rechner - P4 mit Win7.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Naja, ist ein Prescott-Core, der hat eine nicht gerade kurze Pipeline und schon damals keine so tolle pro MHz-Leistung gehabt, zudem nur einen Kern, wenn auch mit Hyperthreading.
Von den 4 GB RAM (ist auch nur DDR1, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) stehen mir auch nur gut 3 GB zur Verfügung, wegen der "32 Bit Barriere".

Ich dachte Android müßte gut drauf laufen, weil ich mal davon ausgehe das kein aktuelles Smartphone oder Tablet auch nur annähernd so viel Rechenleistung wie der P4 haben wird, aber ist natürlich ne andere Architektur.

Habe mir erstmal Linux Mint 17.1 Cinnamon 32 Bit runtergeladen und auf DVD gebrannt, mal sehen ob ich die Tage dazu komme mal eine Installation zu versuchen.
Ich weiß nur damals noch das Xubuntu und Lubuntu schon sehr langsam drauf liefen.

Zum Thema Windows 7, hab da leider nur eine Lizenz für und es ist schon auf dem i7-PC installiert.
Hätte noch ein Windows XP mit Lizenz, was früher drauf war, aber dafür gibts wohl keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr, also will ich das nicht ans Netz lassen. Außerdem dauerte die Installation ewig, weil die Disk nichtmal SP1 drinn hatte. War auch noch ne Diskette erforderlich für die SATA-Treiber, sonst kam man nicht weit...


----------



## bingo88 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Unter 32-Bit Linux stehen dir übrigens die vollen 4 GB zur Verfügung, da es dort keine künstliche Beschränkung der PAE seitens Microsoft gibt.

Lubuntu läuft auf meinem alten Athlon XP 2400+ mit 1 GB DDR1 RAM ohne Probleme mit vertretbarer Geschwindigkeit (man sollte im Firefox nicht gerade 20 Tabs aufmachen). Eigentlich sollte das mit deiner Hardware daher sogar besser laufen...


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Wenn dir die Optik nicht so wichtig ist nimm Lubuntu, das läuft auf jedenfall.
 Läuft sorgar auf meinem Netbook Intel Atom 1,66ghz 2Gb Ram recht flott.
(Jedenfalls kann ich Youtube Videos ohne HD flüssig im Vollbild Modus laufen lassen, was mit Win7 starter extrem ruckelte)
Cinnamon kannst du probieren, müsste eigentlich auch laufen, aber wenn würde ich eher zu Mint Mate oder Xfce greifen. (Verbrauchen weniger Rechen Leistung wie Cinnamon sieht aber net ganz so toll aus )

Jap und lass die Finger von dem Ur alten Windows XP.... 
 das ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und unsicher im internet..

Linux Mint ist halt ein richtig geiles Komplett Paket 

Am besten mal probieren, kostet ja nichts


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Ich kenne Linux Mint ja gut, läuft ja hier auf meinem Arbeits-PC auch sehr gut in der Version 17 64-Bit mit Mate. Ein besseres Linux hatte ich bisher nie!
Leider aber hab ich für den alten PC das 32-Bit Mint nur als Cinnamon gefunden, aber XFce kann ich ja sicher einfach nachinstallieren, oder ist das sogar schon in dem Image mit drinn, was ich gebrannt habe?


----------



## K3n$! (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Download - Linux Mint

Hier gibt es doch alle Versionen auch als 32 Bit Variante (bis auf die OEM Versionen).

Hier Version 17: Editions for Linux Mint 17 "Qiana" - Linux Mint


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Würde aber die Version 17 "Qiana" nicht mehr nehmen,
 sondern den Nachfolger 17.1 Rebecca

Wie oben geschrieben auf der Hompage von linux mint bekommt man alle Versionen zum Download angeboten


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Ich lade sowas meist über Heise runter oder bei Chip, weil die meist mit vielen Programmen virengeprüft sind und weil ich bei den Herstellerseiten nie so genau weiß, ob ich wirklich auf der Originalseite des Herstellers bin oder vielleicht auf einer diese sehr ähnlich sehenden Seite, die mir nachher vielleicht sogar eine Version mit Rootkit unterjubeln will.


----------



## Jimini (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich lade sowas meist über Heise runter oder bei Chip, weil die meist mit vielen Programmen virengeprüft sind und weil ich bei den Herstellerseiten nie so genau weiß, ob ich wirklich auf der Originalseite des Herstellers bin oder vielleicht auf einer diese sehr ähnlich sehenden Seite, die mir nachher vielleicht sogar eine Version mit Rootkit unterjubeln will.


Eine Linux-Distribution kannst du guten Gewissens auf den Webseiten der Entwickler herunterladen. Meist werden da auch MD5-Hashes angezeigt, anhand derer du im Zweifelsfalle überprüfen kannst, ob das von dir heruntergeladene Image auch wirklich dem entspricht, welches die Entwickler bereitgestellt haben.

Anhand der URL kannst du zudem erkennen, ob du auf der "Originalseite" bist oder nicht - die Downloadlinks verweisen aber in den meisten Fällen ohnehin auf irgendwelche großen Spiegelserver.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Gut, aber woher soll ich immer wissen, welche URL die offizielle Herstellerseite hat, ich müßte es ja auf jedes Zeichen genau wissen, z.B. auch ob hinten ".de", ".com ", ".org" steht.
Was die MD5-Hashes betrifft, damit kenn ich mich garnicht aus und wüßte nicht wie ich da rausfinden soll, ob die korrekt ist.


----------



## Jimini (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, aber woher soll ich immer wissen, welche URL die offizielle Herstellerseite hat, ich müßte es ja auf jedes Zeichen genau wissen, z.B. auch ob hinten ".de", ".com ", ".org" steht.


Im Zweifelsfalle einfach googlen - der erste Treffer bei "Ubuntu" beispielsweise sollte auf die Ubuntu-Entwicklerseite führen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Tareldor (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

kann mich der menge nur anschließen Linux,ins besondere Linux Mint ist sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Varkolac (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Aus Performancegründen könnte man sich auch Manjaro überlegen. Ist halt im Gegensatz zu Mint ein Rolling Release und basiert nicht auf Debian (bzw. Ubuntu) sondern auf Arch Linux. Gibt es mit Xfce und LXQT. Verbraucht beides (im Leerlauf) etwa 150MB RAM und lastet einen 1,6Ghz Intel Atom zu 2-3% aus.

Noch performanter als Oberfläche wäre dann noch OpenBox, was es auch bei Manjaro gibt.

Wenn du Mint verwenden möchtest würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen eine leichtere Oberfläche als Mate/Cinnamon nachzuinstallieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Gut, werd ich dann versuchen, danke.


----------



## Varkolac (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Noch ein Tipp: Probier am besten die Systeme im Live-Modus aus und schau was dir gefällt. Am besten auch die Oberflächen, dann kannst du dir möglicherweise das konfigurieren sparen.

Hier gibts ein paar Screenshots von den vorhandenen Oberflächen: Übersicht über die verschiedenen Manjaro Editions (Desktopübersicht) » Mozis Blog
Alles Manjaro, aber mit ner anderen Distro sieht das nicht viel anders aus (anderes Theme aktiviert oder sowas)


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

So auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir Xfce am besten, hatte ich auch schon früher mal in Benutzung.
Aber wenn ich das Live-System gebootet habe, bin ich ja auf dem Cinnamon-Desktop und habe ja noch keine Installation, wie soll ich dann dort einen anderen Desktop ausprobieren?


----------



## Varkolac (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Betriebssystem für Pentium4-540?*

Ich denke eine neue Oberfläche installieren + ausloggen + Oberfläche wechseln + einloggen müsste auch live gehen. Ist dann nicht nativ, zum Testen sollte es aber reichen


----------

